# NFC/RFID Software zum einfachen Bezahlen



## bennemann8 (27. Apr 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich auch nur ansatzweise im richtigen Forum unterwegs bin, aber eventuell kann mir der ein oder Andere ja trotzdem helfen 

Also es geht um folgendes.. Und zwar möchte ich einfach mal etwas probieren, basteln, mein Wissen erweitern.
Viele von Euch kennen doch sicherlich das kontaklose Bezahlen während Großveranstaltungen, wie z.B. "Auf Schalke".
Dort wird mit der "Knappenkarte" bezahlt.

Man geht zu einem Aufladestand, lädt seine Karte mit einem gewünschten Geldbetrag auf und kann danach an Getränke- und Imbissständen in der Arena damit bezahlen.
Wenn man sich dann ein Bier kauft, gibt man seine Karte ab, diese wird eingelesen und der Preis des Bieres wird von dem Guthaben auf der Karte abgezogen, fertig..

Kann mir vielleicht jemand Informationen, bzgl. NFC oder RFID geben, ertwas genauer erklären, wie und mit welcher Technologie das ganze funktioniert und wie ich sowas selbst realisieren kann?

Ich würde das ganze gerne "nachbauen" für sagen wir folgendes Szenario:
Großes Stadtfest bei Dir zu Hause. 100te Besucher haben sich auf dem Marktplatz versammelt und wollen Getränke an den Ständen kaufen. Jeder Besucher hat so eine Karte und soll damit bezahlen. Die Kellner, bedienen auch an den Tischen, sodass Kunden auch bei den "mobilen" Kellnern bestellen und mit der Karte bezahlen können. Die Kellner sind dabei mit einem NFC Smartphone ausgerüstet.
Aufgeladen kann die Karte an einem der vielen Aufladestationen, oder bei den Kellnern. Außerdem soll jeder Besucher, der über ein passendes Smartphone verfügt, den aktuellen Kontostand seiner Karte und einen Log seiner letzen Bestellungen erfahren können.

Total egal, wie groß der Aufwand für ein solches Vorhaben ist, ich habe Zeit.
Es wäre der Hammer, wenn mir jemand ein wenig mehr über den ganzen Ablauf erklären könnte und was alles benötigt wird, um ein solches Vorhaben zu realisieren.

Vielen Dank schon einmal in Voraus und einen erfolgreichen Start in die neue Woche 
Jakob


----------



## AndiE (28. Apr 2015)

Ich denke, zuerst musst du dir über den Lebenszyklus einer Karte Gedanken machen. Ich denke, der Besucher  bekommt die Karte B und lädi die bei Betreten des Geländes mit dem Betrag G(B) auf.  Es gibt N Karten. Um die Karten einzulesen gibt es M Stände, die alle auf 1 Server zugreifen, der die Beweging der Geldbeträge G(i) mit i=1 bis N verwaltet. Dummerweise gibt es an den M Ständen O Produkte, wobei mehrere Stände die selben Produkte verkaufen. Bei Verlassen des Geländes bekommt der Besucher B folgerichtig den Betrag G(B) zurück, der noch auf seiner Karte ist.  
Ich würde den Weg 1 Stand :1 Karte , 1 Stand :  N Karten und M Stände : N Karten gehen. Es geht als zuerst darum, wie 1 einzige Karte ausgegeben, benutzt und zurückgerechnet wird. Dann geht es darum, die Anwendung so zu erweitern, dass viele Karten benutzt werden. Und als drittes geht es darum, das Sytem so netzwerkfähig zu machen, dass mehrere Stände die Karten "verarbeiten". Die RFID liefert dabei vielleicht einen Zahlencode, den man vorher ja als integer oder so simulieren kann.  Aber diese kaufmännsiche" Grundfunktion muß erst mal da sein. Erst deanach, im 4. Segment geht es meiner meinung darum, das ganze Android-fähig, also mit Smartphones nutzbar, zu machen.


----------

